# No More Confusion, On Order, But Now We Need A Hitch System??



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Again fellow campers and advice column,

We did make our decision and have ordered from Holman RV, Jamie, who seems awesome, always gets the phone and is completley professional, our 2010 280RS. We have already booked our Christmas at Key Largo Kampground, which is beautiful.

Now what hitch system/brake controller have many of you had good luck with? From what I have learned you cant just put it on the ball of your truck and go like a normal smaller trailer. They recommend the equalizer hitch system but there is also a cheaper system they sell.

Your advice is greatly appreciated and we may see you at the Southeast Rally as it is less than 2 hours from our house.

Thanks again,

Trish in Pensacola, FL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Trish. CONGRATULATIONS!!! NEW TOYS!!!!

Could you please remind us what you will be towing with?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending new Outback!!!

I'd say go with the equalizer hitch or if you have a really fat wallet...go with ProPride.

I had a Prodigy Brake controller on my Suburban and was VERY happy with it. My new F-350 came with a brake controller, but if it didn't, I would have gone with Prodigy again.


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, gladly, a Dodge Ram 2500, quad cab, 6.7L turbo diesel. The truck is 4WD so it sits a little higher than the non4WD if that makes a difference. Funny I do the research with all of you on here and then tell my husband what we need to buy!!

Thanks again,
Trish


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Go with the Prodigy brake controller. They are worth their weight in gold, even in these economic times.







Seriously! As for the hitch system, we have the EAZA-LIFT system with the 1000 lb bars and it works great. I will say that we haven't used it on our new Dodge Mega-Cab 3500 but it was great on the Suburban. Can't imagine there will be much difference.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooooh, you're gonna have so much fun! I too do all the research and just pass the info on.............

We went with the Equilizer and Prodigy, love 'em both. The Equilizer is so easy, even I can hook up the trailer! Mind you, I've yet to figure out how to reduce the size of my pictures in order to post on here, but I can hitch the trailer!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We always had good luck with the Prodigy brake control and the trusty Equal-I-Zer from rvwholsalers.com. That should work fine with your combo.

Good luck 
John


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> We always had good luck with the Prodigy brake control and the trusty Equal-I-Zer from rvwholsalers.com. That should work fine with your combo.
> 
> Good luck
> John


x2 - I bought the same exact setup from rvwholesalers.com as well. Cheapest rates around and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Before we got the SuperDuty with the integrated TowCommand, we used a Tekonsha Prodigy. I think that the new version is called P3. We still use our Equalizer hitch that we purchased from RV Wholesalers. Great setup and I highly recommend both. In fact, if you want a Prodigy, pm me - I have one that I do not need anymore.

-CC


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have the prodigy brake system (p3) and really like it. As for the hitch - there are a few different types out there. We have the equalizer and its not that bad to install yourself. Prices vary on which hitch your choose.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Our previous outback towing vehicle had the prodigy controller. It was easy to install and never gave a minutes trouble. We still use our equil-i-zer with the 1000# bars with our new towing vehicle. The equil-i-zer hitch is easy to use and it is not that expensive.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> In fact, if you want a Prodigy, pm me - I have one that I do not need anymore.


Now that is a GREAT offer!!!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm new to the RV thing, but the equalizer set-up I bought (1ok#/1k#) is nice. I use the Tekonsha Primus brake controller and love it. It is a mid level b/c but does a good job, don't really have anything to compare it to though. Overall, I can't complain about my set up. Good luck!


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

You are going to love the 280RS. Do you mind me asking what made you personally choose this model?

My family did our first camping trip ever this weekend in our 2009 280RS and LOVED it. There is a lot of room in there, but the one thing I found is that it can get quite a bit smaller when you load all your stuff in there. I think a learning curve of how to organize stuff will help with that, but we really enjoyed the experience.

To answer your question, your tow vehicle will make the experience much better than mine, but even my Nissan Titan towed it very well up hills and past big trucks. I am using tthe Reese Dual Cam sway control and WDH and the Prodigy P3 brake controller, and it all worked well although I think I still have some tweaking of the WDH to do.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When I bought from Holman, they offered to sell either the Reese Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer, but they said they "preferred" the dual cam. The price offered was the same. I figured that meant that they knew better how to hook up the dual cam. Seeing that I had to completely re-set it up once I got home gave me second thoughts on that







, but I was happy with the performance of the Reese.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

myshock850 said:


> Hi Again fellow campers and advice column,
> 
> We did make our decision and have ordered from Holman RV, Jamie, who seems awesome, always gets the phone and is completley professional, our 2010 280RS. We have already booked our Christmas at Key Largo Kampground, which is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Trish, yall need to come over and join us at Topsail in June. There are sites still available. Campingnut18 or Crawfish can help you.

We have a Tundra with the Tekonsha Prodigy controller and Equal-i-zer hitch. We are very satisfied with the performance of both..

Good luck to you!
Billy


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I also bought my new Outback (a 268RL) from Holman 3 weeks ago. I bought the Husky equalizer hitch with the 800+ bars, and Holman installed and leveled it. Installation was included in the price of $495. If you've not done installed an equalizer hitch from scratch (and I had not), I suggest using them. There are several massive bolts that need to be tightened down to about 250 foot-pounds once you have worked out the vertical positions for them. And there are spacer washers that need to be installed. And then you'll need a big torque wrench which you can rent, but by now it's just a helluva lot easier to let Charlie in the make-ready shop do it. Jamie will include the hitch as part of the deal so they will be all set to install your hitch when you come for Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) and delivery.

Also, the hollow handle bar that jacks the weight distribution bars into place was only about 12" long, way too short for me to get the needed leverage. So we went across the street from Holman and bought a 24" galvanized pipe at the gas and plumbing supply place! When I got home I ground the threads smooth because they're sharp, sanded, primed it, and painted it a bright orange. Makes it easy to see if I leave it on the ground...

I recommend the Prodigy P3 Brake Controller. I bought mine on the I'net for $110 (and free shipping!). I also decided to not fuss around and bought (for ~$12) the pre-assembled cable that connects the Prodigy to the factory cable connector that is usually under the dash near the driver's right leg. But if you have to cut into wires to make your connections, then the cable that comes with the unit works fine--it has the Prodigy connector on one end and the wires just end (no connector) on the other.

Be sure to have the Prodigy installed before you show up for PDI. Smile nicely and Charlie will take the 2 - 3 minutes needed to set the unit for correct voltage when you step on the brakes. He could not have been nicer.

Regards,

Art


----------

